
Show HN: hdlss.io: web page to image and pdf in the cloud using headless chrome - seeekr
https://github.com/hdlss/hdlss
======
seeekr
Hi HN friends,

I've built a little tool [1] that makes it easy to create screenshots and PDFs
of your own websites/webapps. It's a use case I've found in a friend's web
project, decided to SaaS-ify it for them in order to lower the operational
burden of yet another service that they would otherwise need to run. I decided
to keep it completely CLI-only in terms of its interaction model from a user's
perspective, even though I could have made a website and a login and some kind
of dashboard etc -- intentionally keeping it lean and focused, trying to make
the UX as simple, automation and gitops-friendly as possible, excited to see
how that's going to go.

Please give the service a try if it's something you think might be useful to
you. Your feedback will be highly appreciated!

[1] [https://github.com/hdlss/hdlss](https://github.com/hdlss/hdlss)

------
godelmachine
Is "hdlss" so named as to remind of headless?

~~~
seeekr
Correct :) The release of headless mode for Chrome is what inspired the whole
service, which the name aims to reflect.

